# ISimple Ipod Problem



## Joe Foe (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone have a fix on using a Gateway ISimple with a large Ipod drive?
I have had a Gatway and using it with my 160gig classic Ipod that had no issues for over a year when it had around 20gig used in it (for music only) in my 05 Acura TL (non Navi OEM head unit) I recently added close to a 100gig of music to the same Ipod and now the Gateway locks up the Ipod or looses connection and just will not find my Ipod when I have the Gateway/I-Simple in (Ipod) mode only/in (AUX1) mode works fine. I called I-Simple and they said it is a known issue that the Gateway/I-Simple has issues when used with large Ipod hard drives are full of data/music / info and have now known fix other then lower my hard drive use..or use a one of these made by D.I.C.E. 
DICE G2 Cradle - Cradle for iPod and iPhone DICE Electronics LLC - DRIVE | LIVE | ACCESSORIZE
That will allow me to mount the Ipod in a location I can control it on the Ipod and see the display and plug the Gatway in to it the DICE unit that will work as a pass threw device and put the Gateway in (AUX1) mode on my head unit.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Joe Foe said:


> Anyone have a fix on using a Gateway ISimple with a large Ipod drive?
> I have had a Gatway and using it with my 160gig classic Ipod that had no issues for over a year when it had around 20gig used in it (for music only) in my 05 Acura TL (non Navi OEM head unit) I recently added close to a 100gig of music to the same Ipod and now the Gateway locks up the Ipod or looses connection and just will not find my Ipod when I have the Gateway/I-Simple in (Ipod) mode only/in (AUX1) mode works fine. I called I-Simple and they said it is a known issue that the Gateway/I-Simple has issues when used with large Ipod hard drives are full of data/music / info and have now known fix other then lower my hard drive use..or use a one of these made by D.I.C.E.
> DICE G2 Cradle - Cradle for iPod and iPhone DICE Electronics LLC - DRIVE | LIVE | ACCESSORIZE
> That will allow me to mount the Ipod in a location I can control it on the Ipod and see the display and plug the Gatway in to it the DICE unit that will work as a pass threw device and put the Gateway in (AUX1) mode on my head unit.


 Simple, remove some of the music. I wont click links sorry, if you want to spend the money its on you. You answered your own question, "it worked fine till you added more music. Remove a little at a time make sure to back it up, you should be fine.


----------



## Joe Foe (Oct 7, 2011)

So your saying settle for less then what I paid for and settle for less then what is advertised and said to work with the ISimple? I don't think so and don't think I or anyone should have to! FYI I am working with the maker of the unit also to get it fixed asap. If anyone one else would like to contact the person I am working with at the maker to show others have the same issue or concern it is.

Kathleen Kennedy
AAMP of America
Customer Svc Manager
800-477-2267x285
800-444-6044fax 
[email protected]


----------

